# Fishing plastic worms tips



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going out to bear lake this weekend and need some timps on using fake worms. How should I work them, and how fast.

I've also got some white spinner baits.......what's the best way to work them?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Try throwing your plastic worms without a weight. I like the Zoom finesse and trick worms. Throw it out and let it slowly sink before moving it. Bass hear it hit the water and swim over to check it out. I get most of my hits before I begin my retrieve. When you do work it in work it slooooow. If you see some fish chasing minnows you can also work it fast across the top of the water to draw a strike. As for the spinnerbait I would throw it over some grass and keep it a foot or 2 under the water for a starting point then vary your retrieve until you start catching some fish.

Good luck.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

You should have mentioned this before the Oval last nite, I could have brought you some and demo'd riggin. If you use a wt.(1/4 oz or less) throw it out and let it sit for a minute, then lift it and give it 2 twitches, then let it sink. Wait 30 secs or longer and repeat. When you feel the thump thump(fish biting) say "there he is" and then jack him. Fish a straight worm with no wt.(most weedless lure) kind of same way, twitch twitch, wait and repeat.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah Larry I didn't think about it.....

come guys, I know somebody has some tips.......if you don't want everyone to know just send me a PM


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

As far as plastic worms, the way I retrieve them is to reel 4 or 5 times then let it sink a little, but not to the bottom. As it is sinking twitch it a couple of times and repeat. Also drag it across the heavy stuff (lilly pads and weeds) the bass will follow, and as soon as you hit the clear area they will strike. As far as spinner baits I retrieve them in a slow to medium pace, not allowing it to sink and get hung up. Hope this helps.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

The secret to worm fishin' is to fish as slow as you can and then...slow down some more. As already mentioned, pick it up slightly using a few twitches and then let it fall.....wait a few minutes and repeat. You are wanting it to get hit due to it 'teasing" the fish by looking like something "moving' as it sits on the bottom. You will feel the hit as a peck, peck, peck. wait a few seconds (hopefully she will start runnin with it) and set the hook. I personally like a black grape, tequila, or red shad worm

I also agree with theweightless idea. Try this. get some zoom flukes in watermelon. rig them on a worm hook just like you would a worm. No WEIGHT. throw it near structure...grass, stumps, logs. let it flutter to the bottom and watch your line for it to start moving. if it doesn't....BARELY lift it. they will sometimes be sitting there with it in their mouth. If you feel ANY weight on the other end...lift a lil more and wait forher to pull against ya. when this happens, she will usually start runnin with it and you can set the hook.If you feel NO weight when you lift it, twitch a few times and let it sink...repeat. still nothing work it to the boat with twitches and recast to another stump. they usually hit this due to the flutterring action of the fluke as it resembles a dying minnow.









The fluke also works well if they are busting shad around you. When they bust the shad, they are watching for stunned ones to flutter down and they attack them. When you see em bust, throw right whee they just busted and let the fluke flutter down. Watch your line for it to start runnin.

When you first get there, walk down to the waters edge and throw thelure in some shallow, clear waterwhere you can see it sink. Practice your twitching and retrieval while you can see it and get a feel for it. That way YOU KNOW what it it doing while fishing later and you will know just how much movement you get from each lil twitch

Great article for the beginner.. http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.probass.net/protips/JeffBruhl/TexasRiggedWorm_files/image003.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.probass.net/protips/JeffBruhl/jb2.php&h=298&w=249&sz=9&hl=en&start=4&um=1&tbnid=Vn3S2yT6N82WkM:&tbnh=116&tbnw=97&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtexas%2Brigged%2B%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox%26sa%3DN:bowdown


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome tips guys....and medic, I love those zoom flukes. I use the one in your picture all the time! Trout love em!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (4/11/2008)*Try throwing your plastic worms without a weight. I like the Zoom finesse and trick worms. Throw it out and let it slowly sink before moving it. Bass hear it hit the water and swim over to check it out. I get most of my hits before I begin my retrieve. When you do work it in work it slooooow. If you see some fish chasing minnows you can also work it fast across the top of the water to draw a strike. As for the spinnerbait I would throw it over some grass and keep it a foot or 2 under the water for a starting point then vary your retrieve until you start catching some fish.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.






I completely agree. I would say use 4" black worms, no weight. It sounds small, but you will catch bass on it. I would try using a yellow or white buzzbait and a white zara spook also.


----------

